# Need Archos Plugins



## shade448 (Feb 17, 2004)

I recently recieved an archos gmini 120 mp3 player. when i went to archos' site to get the pluins (voice recorder and photo wallet it brings me to a page that says that i will recieve ane-mail with the plugins within 1 hour. nothin. tried different e-mail addresses and still nothin. my guess is theres somethin wrong with their html or programming that is preventing the e-mail from coming through. now these plugins are free so can anyone give me a link or even e-mail the plugins to me?


----------



## shade448 (Feb 17, 2004)

help plz...


----------



## StillLearnin' (Oct 25, 2001)

I presume this is the link you went to:

http://www.archos.com/plugins.html?sid=j22k2jy4bj2o33kbjjk2jy

You then clicked on the Activate button and got this page:

http://www.archos.com/plug_ins/download_prw_700001_infos.html?sid=j22k2jy4bj2o33kbjjk2jy

In which you filled out all the info CORRECTLY and clicked Submit. A lot of websites tell you "a few minutes" or some specified time and it turns out to be DAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You have to have the correct serial number and product key to register to begin with. Are YOU running a firewall or virus scanner that could be stopping any reply from THEM? Are you running through a proxy?


----------



## shade448 (Feb 17, 2004)

it said i entered all the information correctly. i tried callen customer support and the idiot hung up....


----------



## StillLearnin' (Oct 25, 2001)

Either call back or email them:

http://www.archos.com/support/support_contact.html?sid=j22k2jy4bj2o33kbjjk2jy


----------



## kwarto (Feb 23, 2004)

I do have a similar problem. When I tried to activate the plug is, and i surely filled in the product-key and the serial number correctly. After SUBMIT, the next screen tells me YOUR SERIAL NUMBER IS NOT VALID. Nothing helps. After sending Archos 3 mails , still no answer.
Can anyone help me. I bought the archos especially for the CF reader writer.
Greetings
[email protected]


----------

